# Multiplayer in neueren Versionen von Age of Empires 2



## Arpino (20. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nun soll ja eine definitive Edition von AOE2 erscheinen.
Ich spiele immer noch mit der CD-Version "Age of Kings". Mit dem Gameranger dann mit Freunden im Multiplayer.

Was halt nach ein bis zwei Stunden schrecklich ist, ist die Performance. Es laggt einfach zu sehr, oft läuft das Bild dem Ton hinterher, gerade wenn viele Spieler auf der Karte sind.

Was hat sich jetzt da bei der HD-Version verbessert? Was ist bei der definitive Edition zu erwarten?

Ich möchte endlich AOE2 flüssig im Multiplayer spielen.

LG


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2019)

Bei der HD-Version hatte ich im MP keinerlei Probleme, die haben wir häufiger mal mit 6-8 Freunden gespielt.


----------



## Arpino (20. April 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Hat sich das also im Vergleich zu damals stark gebessert?

Noch etwas: funktioniert das auch mit Steam auf Mac?


----------

